# Shadowplay Soundtrack



## Sebastien Baret (Mar 10, 2021)

Hello guys,

For those who had the chance to see this TV show, the soundtrack has just been released on digital platforms. Unfortunately for now the show has just been broadcasted in some countries in Europe and Australia. I really hope a worldwide release will happen soon.



And here is a making of the score during the recording sessions :


----------

